# G0179 and G0180



## cynthiar (Oct 6, 2010)

I am working with a family practice that uses the G codes G0179 and G0180.  These are used on homebound patients, and the nurse does homecare and then submits to the physician to sign off on the plan of care.  Recently the practice was told that the physicians had to physically see the patient every 90 days to use the codes.  There are a few patients that they do not see every 90 days.  Does anyone have any experience with these codes, and do you know if the patient has to be seen by the physician every 90 days.
Please advise.
Thanks
Cynthia Robinson


----------



## BRENDA28 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Cynthia-
I to work for a family practice office we use those codes to and I know are doctors do not se the patient. We use these because the doctors do follow the care of the patients. 
I have not heard that the doctor actually have to see the patients.. Because for home bound patient there is a diffrent cpt code.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## cynthiar (Oct 13, 2010)

Brenda,
What code would you use for that patient that is home bound?
Cynthia


----------

